# loud grinding noise when I start the truck



## Sealer People

Hi everyone, thanks on advance for any replies.

I noticed last night that the truck is making a loud grinding noise when I start it. 

I just had a rebuilt starter put in it, it was fine for about a week or two. But now Im noticing this noise.

I doesnt happen while driving at all & still drives great, this is only while starting 


Im looking at a 2007 3500 duramax to buy within the next few days or so, so Im hoping that this isnt a repair that might cost alot. I just did the starter & I hoping that would be it.

The truck making the noise is a 1996 chevy, 2500, 4x4, 6.5 turbo diesel.

Thanks again.


----------



## PlowTeam5

If you just did the starter and it only does it while you are starting it, then it is prolly a junk starter. Not trying to be a smart ass but it sounds like that is the issue. Rebuilt starters are nothing but rebuilt junk. I went through 3 in one yr on my old truck before I just bought a decent one.


----------



## Vinnie

Pull the starter and look at the flywheel , the teeth are most likely damaged by the bad starter . Youll have to turn the motor by hand to see more then area of the flywheel.


----------



## Sealer People

Vinnie, I was thinking the same thing. Even if it is a bad starter,,,, what do I do if I notice that the fly wheel is missing teeth ?

Can I take the issue to the place that I bought the starter & blame them for the damage ?


----------



## maverjohn

Most of the time its the bendex not fully ingaging with the fly wheel, happen to me on turkey day on a starter less then two weeks old, auto part store warrented it and know it starts better then it ever did


----------



## REAPER

Could be a bad starter out of the box. Before returning it tho I would for sure look for missing teeth on the flywheel. Mark a spot with some paint or some sort of marker and turn it completely until you see the marks again. 

Next issue could be a warped flywheel. I just replaced a warped one on my 1999 Yukon. I doubt very much you will be able to place the blame with the parts store as you had the problem before buying the starter. Once you go that route and you end up with another grinding starter n a couple of weeks they will flat out refuse to replace it again.


----------



## mmaddox

Did you use the shims that should have come with the new one?


----------



## RichG53

Yes the Shims !!!!!!


----------



## Bigfoot Brent

Also check to see if one of the starter mounting bolts have broken off or fell out. I have found this to be a common problem on older GM's


----------



## woodchuck2

Bigfoot Brent;1149439 said:


> Also check to see if one of the starter mounting bolts have broken off or fell out. I have found this to be a common problem on older GM's


X2, that starter should also have a bracket for support, be sure it is still there and tight.


----------



## musclecarboy

Damn I have this same issue... I had a new one put in about 6 months ago and it grinds randomly. I'm going to put in a brand new one soon, I hope I didn't damage the flywheel.


----------



## South Seneca

If it worked fine for a week or two I would definitely check to make sure all the bolts are still tight. 

Don't put this off! Every time you here that noise you can be damaging those flywheel teeth.

Sometimes you can use a good quality spray lube on the starter drive and get it to work right for a while. New parts come from China or Mexico or who knows where, and are often under lubricated.


----------



## Detroitdan

I have a new starter and a new ring gear (flywheel), I shimmed it but it still sounds awful. I've got up close and tried inspecting the teeth, I cant see anything wrong and the wear marks its making on the teeth look normal, not off at the end of the teeth or anything. But why is it so loud? Not sure if I should remove a shim or add a shim or leave it alone or what. 
Also, it has the big thick aluminum cover that would probably cut the noise a lot if I ever got around to reinstalling it, but I dont want to put it back until I know the starter function is ok. Could it be that all I need is the shield to muffle it? Is that maybe why they put the thick shield on there? Couple other 454s I've heard lately make a lot of noise too.


----------



## Sealer People

Rebuilt starters are garbage & thats the last one I put in.

My mechanic didnt replace anything, he took it all apart & re-installed everything which I would hope is " properly " but Im at the point where I dont truct mechanics anymore.

Dan,,,,, Check the bolts on your starter, 
I know one on mine was broken, that could have taken it off balance which could account for the loud noise. Also make sure the support bracket is installed.

If not that, then Id get a new starter (under warranty of course if possible).


----------



## rickindo

PlowTeam5 said:


> If you just did the starter and it only does it while you are starting it, then it is prolly a junk starter. Not trying to be a smart ass but it sounds like that is the issue. Rebuilt starters are nothing but rebuilt junk. I went through 3 in one yr on my old truck before I just bought a decent one.


----------



## rickindo

I am having same problem on 97 5.7 vortec suburban, new flywheel and starters did not fix problem. it fixed problem, drove home, no noise, next morning noise, will not start, loud grinding noise. 3 times this has happened. 3 starters breaking. Please help?


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Apparently the Google search feature\web crawler things are working great...lots of really old threads getting pulled up.


----------



## rickindo

which is good or not?


----------



## Sealer People

Starter & fly wheel have caused the same issues on my 97 chev 2500 in the past.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

rickindo said:


> which is good or not?


Sure...if it helps folks like you out.


----------



## rickindo

the problem started before flood. after flood, had transmission rebuilt, they found broken teeth on flywheel. new flywheel and started installed. problem fixed. Drive home no sound. next morning, grinding noise returned, have replaced starter twice since then. works 1 day, problem returns next day.


----------



## rickindo

water only in transmission, not engine.


----------



## Brndnstffrd

Not to be an ass, but have you tried a better quality starter? The cheap ones are always cheap for a reason. After going through a pile of starters and alternators I've come to the conclusion that while there are some parts its ok to be cheap on, those are not it.


----------



## rickindo

Brndnstffrd said:


> Not to be an ass, but have you tried a better quality starter? The cheap ones are always cheap for a reason. After going through a pile of starters and alternators I've come to the conclusion that while there are some parts its ok to be cheap on, those are not it.


----------



## rickindo

yes sir, I did. That is what the last mechanic recommended.


----------



## Avalanche 2500

Ck. Starter alignment / aprox. meas. if poss. 1/8" clearance when installed. When started your looking for gears to be 2/3rd. of the way engaged / it may need to be shimmed ?


----------



## rickindo

Avalanche 2500 said:


> Ck. Starter alignment / aprox. meas. if poss. 1/8" clearance when installed. When started your looking for gears to be 2/3rd. of the way engaged / it may need to be shimmed ?[/QUOTE


----------



## rickindo

according to mechanic at starter shop, the starter and flywheel are properly alligned and bolts are correct and tight on starter.
Question: someone mentioned that it might be torque convertor jamming not allowing flywheel to spin, breaking starter. Is this possible?


----------



## Brettny

The starter on those requires shimming. They make special knurled bolts and shims to help this. 

Basicly you need to move your starter gear further away from the ring gear. Before you go shimming anything you need to mark the flywheel and pry it over one whole revolution to check the ring gear teeth.

I believe even crappy parts houses like autozone should have the special bolts and shims.


----------



## chachi1984

my truck did something the same, when idling it would tick, tick, tick, like a lifter noise, but went away during driving. then one day it started to make a grind noise when starting . my the 6th start the starter just ticked , changed the starter and nothing. 

put a socket on the engine and turning the engine over a few times, then tried starting the engine and truck fired up , but still made a ticking noise.

thought it was the flywheel but ended up being the flex plate. it was cracked in 3 pieces


----------

